# Unknown Valve



## lawngreendadkicks (Jun 23, 2019)

Hey guys, I'm new to living in the country and never really had to mess with an irrigation system until now. The other night the family and I came home from and noticed the irrigation wasn't running. Pressure switch was just hammering on and off, holding tank was full(approximately 2500 gallons).

Did some investigating and found that things were just clogged, so the pump runs fine now but while cleaning valves I noticed I've never seen these types of valves in stores. The only thing written on it is the size 1" I was wondering if someone here may be able to help out and knows this valve brand and it's inner workings.

Thanks in advance!


----------

